# acceptable turn around time?



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

What, in your opinion, is an acceptable turn around time from a taxidermist for, lets say a swan?


----------



## jeorv (Sep 23, 2007)

mine said June or July, still dont have it. I guess it depends on how patient you are.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

It all depends on how many people are in front of you. I just got two back about a month ago that I took last January. 11 months but I would rather him take his time and do a good job rather than pester him and push him to get them done. It all depends.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Ha I wish I knew. My redhead, my father's canvasback, and my cousin's swan have been at the taxidermist since mid-November 2006. We also took in my pintail and greenhead and my cousin's wigeon at the same time. We got them back in March. He said he got the wrong bodies on the others and that he'd try to have them ready to pick up a couple months later. Well now he won't answer his phone or return messages. So it looks like the turn arond time on those birds will be a very,very,very long time. :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

mine said he it will be four to five months out. You dont want to push them on your bird then they wount do the job right. give him some time after a year then give him a call and ask him how it going.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyfisher_1984 said:


> Ha I wish I knew. *My redhead, my father's canvasback, and my cousin's swan have been at the taxidermist since mid-November 2006.* We also took in my pintail and greenhead and my cousin's wigeon at the same time. We got them back in March. He said he got the wrong bodies on the others and that he'd try to have them ready to pick up a couple months later. Well now he won't answer his phone or return messages. So it looks like the turn arond time on those birds will be a very,very,very long time. :evil:


If he's not communicating with you about the birds any more, then yeah, thats BS. Just over a year?? Well, I guess thats ok, but if he does it full time, then he should be more on the ball than that. Just my opinion of course.... but sounds squirrelly.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya I don't really mind him taking all the time he needs. The pintail I got back looks great and he is pretty affordable. But we've been trying to call him for about 3 months and still haven't heard a thing from him. If he needs more time then I'm all for it. I just wish I knew what was going on. I hope his cat didn't eat them. A friend of ours had a bird there last spring and his cat got into his shop and ate it. :x


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a bird taxidermist. That's *ALL* I do. being the only full time bird guy in the state has it's appeal but when you get popular you also get very busy. Being busy is a good problem to have but it can quickly get to be a big problem if you don't get your work done.

What all you "customers" have to realize is that there might be a bit more at stake than a taxidermist that is lazy or slow. Example, I moved last year and getting a new shop up and running along with a very busy turkey season has put me in a very deep hole. For 3 months while moving and building my new place I didn't mount a bird. That is 3 months of my life I'll never get back. I've been steadily clawing my way out of that hole for a year and a half now and I'm still a year out on all my stuff. My goal is to be under a year out by NEXT year.

Now, I also like to hunt. (Imagine that!) I'll admit I'm as flaky as the next guy when there's roosters to be killed.

Anyway, please be patient. I (we) are working as fast as we can. (I think)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

One more thing.

When you get your swan back and it looks this good, isn't it _worth_ the wait?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dang tex that sweet looking mountion


----------



## duck devil (Oct 15, 2007)

Well put, yes it is worth the wait. Some like me do it only part-time and usually only between March to June. If time is an issue then you had better ask them. If they don't keep the time line then change or pester, which I personally don't mind. I know Tex and others, who do a good job no matter what, it's their personal intergrity.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

I think we need more bird taxidermist in the state. :wink: Myself...I've never been this far behind, BUT I LOVE IT!!!

Be patient and you'll have a trophy of a lifetime.

Later, SD


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I usually ask my taxidermist how long it will take to get the mount finished. If I don't hear from him by the end of that time frame I start calling him.


----------



## Rem870 (Dec 11, 2007)

Tex,Shoot me a PM if you would.I have a pair of drake wood ducks and a swan that I would like to get done.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

